# Haar binden



## AngelChris (1. Oktober 2003)

Hi
Ich will samstag mal wieder angeln.
eine rute will ich auf hecht auslegen und eine auf karpfen.
jetzt meine frage
kann ich als haar um boilies oder mais aufzuzuiehen normale monofile nehmen?

wie binde ich das haar dann richig?
wo wird es befestigt?
wie lang soll es sein?


----------



## Schutty (1. Oktober 2003)

mann kann auch dünne mono schnur als haar nehmen, aber besser wäre es wenn du ein bischen dünne alte geflochtene nimmst.


----------



## rob (2. Oktober 2003)

hey chris!!
ja,klar kannst du mono auch verwenden.in england gibt es karpfenhunter die sagen,das wenn alle anderen mit geflochtener fischen,fischen sie mit mono.
mono hat auch den vorteil das es stiff-steif ist....da hakt sich der fisch wenn er sehr vorsichtig ist besser....
ich hab leider noch keine fotos von montagen aber ich versuch dir es mal zu beschreiben.
also du nimmst deine monoschnur (bei einem 20 cm vorfach brauchst du ca 30cm schnur)und bindest(wenn du mit biolies fischen willst)eine einfache kleine schlaufe.danach ziehst du die schnur durch das öhr des karpfenhakens so lang bis die schlaufe noch ca (bei einem boilie) 2-3 cm
vom hakenbogen entfernt ist und gespannt über den hakenschenkel(hinten)
läuft.die gespannte schnur(lass den finger auf der schnur am hakenschenkel)
nimmst du jetzt und umwickelst damit ca 5-8 mal eng an einander von der öse weg den schenkel runter.bei der letzten umwicklung führst du einfach die schnur gespannt zurück (ohne zu umwickeln)über den schenkel hoch durch die öse...fest ziehen und fertig...ich festige meine knoten immer etwas mit superkleber.wenn du jetzt ein boilie aufziehst müsste es noch ca 0.5-1 cm vom haken weg sein.ist das haar zu lang geworden kannst du es einfach um den hakenschenkel wickeln.
hoff das ist verständlich und ich hab dir helfen können....
schönen tag noch aus wien
rob


----------



## Pilkman (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi Angelchris, 

die von Rob beschriebene Art des Bindens nennt sich No-Knot-Rig. Ist wirklich ne ziemlich einfache Sache und ohne Probleme zu bewerkstelligen. Falls bei Dir trotzdem noch ein paar Fragen dazu offen geblieben sein sollten, schau nochmal in den folgenden Thread "http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18209" - da hat Mod Hummer mal den genannten Bindevorschlag aus einer Beilage zum Vorfachmaterial von Kryston rauskopiert. 

Pilkman


----------



## Pilkman (2. Oktober 2003)

Shit, das mit dem Link hat irgendwie nicht so richtig geklappt - da fehlt mir noch etwas die Übung. Ich versuchs nochmal...

Link zum Thread 

Pilkman


----------



## AngelChris (2. Oktober 2003)

Danke ihr beiden
ich hbae jetzt schon mal versucht ein haar an einen gebundenen haken zu machen
das ist das ergebnis?
ist das ok so?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. Oktober 2003)

Und welches ist das Haar? rechts oder links?

Ich weiss ja nicht wies den anderen geht aber ich finde es a) zu lang, der Abstand köder Hakenbogen sollte so um nen cm liegen,  b) das Material viel zu dick, c) das Haar sollte besser am Hakenschenkel vom Haken abgehen, nicht am Bogen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## AngelChris (2. Oktober 2003)

hm dann wwrd ich nochmal eins kürzer binden
das haar hat einene durchmesser von 0,30mm


----------



## rob (3. Oktober 2003)

ui chris!!!
das haar ist viiiiel zu lang....maximal 2-3 cm (ohne boilie).
was du machst geht zur not schon ,aber versuch mal meine beschreibung...geht wirklich gaaaaanz einfach und es gibt natürlich nur eine durch gehende schnur!!!!!!
lg rob


----------



## AngelChris (3. Oktober 2003)

danke
war heute schonmal angeln und gehe morgen wieder los
allerdings sind da nur so kleine karpfen drinn, dass es sich nicht lohnt mit boilies zu angeln
aber vieleicht mach ich ja mais auf das haar
jedenfalls danke
ich werde es das nächste mal wenn ich auf größere angel berücksichtigen


----------



## Pilkman (6. Oktober 2003)

Hi Angelchris,

ich kann Rob nur zustimmen, probier ruhig mal das No-Knot-Rig. Okay, wir hätten Dir vielleicht noch ein paar andere Hinweise geben sollen, z.B. was das Vorfachmaterial und die zu verwendenden Haken betrifft.

Stichwort Haken: Ich habe gesehen, dass Du einen bereits gebundenen Plättchenhaken mit nem Haar versehen hast und dieses Haar im Bogen angebunden hast. Prinzipiell veraltet, aber möglich - besser gehts aber nach dem Rat des Gerätefetischisten! Außerdem funktioniert das No-Knot-Rig wie fast alle Bindearten für Karpfenvorfächer nur mit Öhrhaken. Wenn Du mit Maiskette am Haar angeln willst, würde ich Dir zu Öhrhaken der Grösse 6 raten, wobei das Öhr bei mir z.B. gerade sein sollte.

Stichwort Vorfachmaterial: Wie Rob schon sagte, wenn Du nicht gerade ein schon recht spezielles Stiff-Rig bauen willst, dann beschränke Dich beim Bau deines Vorfachs erstmal auf geflochtene Schnur. Für den Anfang kannst Du dir z.B. ne 0,06er oder ne 0,10er Whiplash Pro von Deinem Händler holen. Ein, zwei Meter von der Grossspule gibts bestimmt für lau... Vorteil der geflochtenen Schnur ist die Geschmeidigkeit bei der Präsentation Deines Köders, insbesondere wenn Du wie beim No-Knot-Rig Haar und Vorfach aus einem Stück und demzufolge auch aus einer Stärke bindest.

Ich hab jetzt nochmal den Bindevorschlag von Kryston aus dem Posting von Hummer geklaut ... sorry Hummer   denke, dass ist aber in Ordnung. Dort siehst Du genau, wie das Rig gebunden wird. Ans Ende des geflochtenen Vorfachs bindest Du nach ca. 20 bis 25 cm einen kleinen Wirbel ein... ein Grundblei von ca. 60-80 Gramm auf die Hauptschnur, ne kleine Perle zum Schutz davor, Hauptschnur an den Wirbel des Vorfachs binden, fertig ist Deine erste komplette Montage.

Du wirst sehen, das ist alles einfacher, als es sich anhört! #h 

Pilkman


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. Oktober 2003)

> Für den Anfang kannst Du dir z.B. ne 0,06er oder ne 0,10er



Besser eine stärkere, weil:
1. Abriebfester, son Vorfach ist doch ziemlichen belastungen ausgesetzt. 
2. Diese dünnstschnüre können beim Drill in den Fisch schneiden. Das ist auf jeden fall zu vermeiden!!!

Am schlauesten schilderst Du die Problematik (Kryston zu teuer, Dünne geflochtene schneidet ein, Dicke geflochtene wird der Fisch beim eventuellen Abriss nie los, da zu tragkraftstark) dem nächsten Karpfenangler, den Du am Wasser siehst. Die haben nämlich auch oft Rest- oder Überbestände, diesmal aber top-material. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## AngelChris (6. Oktober 2003)

danke euch beiden
werd ich mal machen


----------



## HardCoreAngler (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Haar binden*

Hi AngelChris,
Also ich mache meine Haarmontage immer selber.
Als ertses schneidest du dir von einer montofilen schnur am besten 1,60m ab (das reicht volkommen). Dann machst du an einem ende der monofilen Schnur eine Schlaufe und ziehst von der anderen seite am besten jetz schon den boilie auf bis ans ende wo die Schlaufe anfängtund dann mit demkleinen ende was von der schlaufe machst den stopper rein und guckst wieviel platz du für dein boilie haben willst.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(wie auf dem ersten bild).
Dann ziehst du das normale ende von hinten durch das öhr (auch wie in bild 1).Dann wikelst du 6x um den hackenschenkel und ziehst das ende wieder durch das hackenöhr(Bild 2.). dann ziehst du den knoten nur noch fest(Bild 3. und wenn du willst machst du nur noch ein tube. Dann machst du oben einen wirbel rein machst einen sehr guten schlaufenknoten und ziehst wenn du willst da auch ein tube drauf Fertig ist das haar vorfach.
Petri
    HardCoreAngler


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Haar binden*

Nichts für ungut, aber nach 8 Jahren wird er es inzwischen sicherlich hinbekommen haben ein Haar zu binden


----------



## SharkAndFish (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Haar binden*

Ich frag mich wie du auf den Trööt gekommen bist ?  

2003 und 2011 Antworten


----------



## Roy Digerhund (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Haar binden*

Über die Suche vielleicht DjKeinInspektor...


----------



## SharkAndFish (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Haar binden*

Joa .

War schon klar ich glaub kaum das er 500 seiten zurückgeblättert hat aber warum er jetzt nochmal genatwortet hat ? |kopfkrat
Sollte auch nicht böse gemeint sein ist sogar feiner zug wenn er weiß wie, nur hat er das extra gemacht oder hat er nicht aufs Datum geschaut ?


----------



## Pat 79 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Haar binden*

Ist doch absolut Wurst warum er geantwortet hat. Kommt schon mal vor das man bei der Suche einen (ur)alten Trööt findet und nicht aufs Datum schaut.

@ Dj
Sind eben nicht alle so aufmerksam wie du was Daten oder Rechtschreibung angeht.


----------



## SharkAndFish (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Haar binden*



Pat 79 schrieb:


> Ist doch absolut Wurst warum er geantwortet hat. Kommt schon mal vor das man bei der Suche einen (ur)alten Trööt findet und nicht aufs Datum schaut.
> 
> @ Dj
> Sind eben nicht alle so aufmerksam wie du was Daten oder Rechtschreibung angeht.


 
Vorallem Rechtschreibung  
Obwohl ich les alle meine Posts immer jetzt vorher durch


----------

